# Trapped wind. . . wow so so painful! any ideas how to get rid?



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

For the last hour am doubled over in pain with trapped wind, like a tight fist in my chest. I know its trapped wind I have had it before and I just curled up in a ball and it went. Now tonight i have tried everything, had two reenies, four wind settlers, two paracetamol, one ibrophen., two cans of fizzy pop, and nothing the pain is bloody awful! One of the worst ever had, am assuming it's since my C section i have never had it before then ever? Any more ideas?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Lots of people swear by peppermint in the form of tea or oil to ease trapped wind. Maybe a bath with a few drops of the oil would help? 

Sorry not particularly helpful, you have my sympathies


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

take laxatives; Califig, prune juice to unblock...or coffee! natural ones...else more wind..

warm bath..hot water bottle on your tummy?

all you need is good, ole fa**

hope you will get better soon...


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Lots of people swear by peppermint in the form of tea or oil to ease trapped wind. Maybe a bath with a few drops of the oil would help?
> 
> Sorry not particularly helpful, you have my sympathies


I don't have any 

I swear this pain was as bad as labour


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> take laxatives; Califig, prune juice to unblock...or coffee! natural ones...else more wind..
> 
> warm bath..hot water bottle on your tummy?
> 
> ...


I have done tons of trumps and burbs it eases it very mildly then it's back again.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Think about what you might have eaten to cause it.

I think my body has a dislike for certain foods, IYKWIM 

Can you get OH to massage your abdomen with some oil, maybe? Get everything moving in the right direction?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Think about what you might have eaten to cause it.
> 
> I think my body has a dislike for certain foods, IYKWIM
> 
> Can you get OH to massage your abdomen with some oil, maybe? Get everything moving in the right direction?


I seen online broccoli can be one of the worse foods to eat to give you trapped wind and i had some with tea other than that just chicken mash and carrots.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> I seen online broccoli can be one of the worse foods to eat to give you trapped wind and i had some with tea other than that just chicken mash and carrots.


Yep - think that's one of them


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Yep - think that's one of them


Wow it's evil that stuff, would being sick helped you think?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

How long is it since your C section.

Fizzy pop is one of the worst things.

Best peppermint and hot water.

If you dont have pepper mint milk will help. Bicarbonate of soda if you don't have that baking powder.

Lie on your left side it will help it move, massage abdomen from right to the left circular movement.

Are you getting constipated try this 
Psyllium Husk Benefits & Information (Plantago Psyllium)


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Another vote for peppermints, also lie on the floor and cycle your legs in the air but tell your OH to stand clear.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Why would you add fizzy gassy drinks when you already have gas


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> How long is it since your C section.
> 
> Fizzy pop is one of the worst things.
> 
> ...


Yep the pop has made it worse  going to try bike thing now, am not constipated at all quite the other a few days ago.



Pointermum said:


> Why would you add fizzy gassy drinks when you already have gas


I thought burbing would help


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor you.

Try ....small sips of hot tea ......... same of strong peppermint tea ......... a hot bath .......try extra strong mints ........ try laying flat on your back on the bed for a while to give chance for things to move through .......


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you have any Bicarbonate of soda in ? .. I know it is vile , but drinking a glass of warm water with a spoon or two in works wonders .... No bicarb , then warm water on it's own can sometimes offer relief .


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Peppermint tea and plenty of mints is all that eased my trapped wind. 
I'd had a laparoscopy and they'd inflated stomach with gas. 
It's so painful trying to expel the gas afterwards and it gets stuck in shoulder  

Hosp recommended mint and warm water. X


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Poor you.
> 
> Try ....small sips of hot tea ......... same of strong peppermint tea ......... a hot bath .......try extra strong mints ........ try laying flat on your back on the bed for a while to give chance for things to move through .......


Just had a nice hot bath, that didn't help as soon as I got out it was back again. We normally have loads of mints in the house but today haven't got one  lying on my back is really painful. About to try the cup of tea.



tincan said:


> Do you have any Bicarbonate of soda in ? .. I know it is vile , but drinking a glass of warm water with a spoon or two in works wonders .... No bicarb , then warm water on it's own can sometimes offer relief .


Nope haven't got any in, tomorrow am going to get all these little remedys just in case it happens again.



sarybeagle said:


> Peppermint tea and plenty of mints is all that eased my trapped wind.
> I'd had a laparoscopy and they'd inflated stomach with gas.
> It's so painful trying to expel the gas afterwards and it gets stuck in shoulder
> 
> Hosp recommended mint and warm water. X


It's horrible isn't it.

Well I know its not very conventional but i made my self sick seeing if it would help and brushed teeth lots (only minty thing in the house) and touch wood it's eased alot going to try a cuppa now too.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

OOH MY GOD it's gone!!!! thank goodness thank you for all your help


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

In case you get it again, I was given this exercise when I had a C-section by the physio who came round on the ward. 

Pelvic Rocking

Helps with good posture and relieves wind pains.

Lie flat on the floor with a pillow underneath your head. Put your knees up. Roll your pelvis off the floor, to flatten the small of your back. Tighten your pelvic floor muscles at the same time. Repeat 10 times.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Bi Carb every time....cheaper than all the 'remedies' most of which contain it anyway. Only around £1.50 a tub from any decent grocery.*


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would sent your OH to get some peppermint capsules in the morn even if it's gone just so you're prepared as it's common for weeks after a c section...all over the upper body not just in the tum...failing that peppermint tea or camomile tea helps with trapped wind also. Hope you're feeling better soon and also that you're all doing well x
P.S lying flat for a min then sitting up quickly also helps...ovb be careful because of your scar....or get your hubby to pat and rub your back...rather like winding a baby...rub in an upwards motion...all the things that help a baby bring up wind can help


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Clare7435 said:


> I would sent your OH to get some peppermint capsules in the morn even if it's gone just so you're prepared as it's common for weeks after a c section...all over the upper body not just in the tum...failing that peppermint tea or camomile tea helps with trapped wind also. Hope you're feeling better soon and also that you're all doing well x
> P.S lying flat for a min then sitting up quickly also helps...ovb be careful because of your scar....or get your hubby to pat and rub your back...rather like winding a baby...rub in an upwards motion...all the things that help a baby bring up wind can help


Oh am off to asda first thing don't worry about that 

I had him rubbing my back and the pain was so much worse then I know its daft but being sick stopped it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For the future keep either of these handy. They work in next to no time.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

fart.............


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Considering how painful it was, and that you recently had a C section, I'd have a chat with your health visitor/GP next time you see them.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Only just spotted this, hope you are feeling better this morning.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Could be due to the norovirus you've just had too. I would recommend if you try a remedy or two below and you are still feeling bad by lunchtime to call NHS direct maybe as I know the norovirus can damage the stomach (it's happened to me) and they might be able to advise you.

HOME REMEDIES FOR TRAPPED WIND

MINTY FRESH

Peppermint oil soothes intestinal cramps and helps to relieve abdominal bloating. It is best taken as slow release capsules such as Mintec, or Obbekjaers capsules, which are available from health food shops or online. (Caution: If you have heartburn, peppermint is not the best cure for youit can make acid reflux problems worse. Avoid taking indigestion remedies at the same time of day as peppermint oil. If you take cyclosporinea drug for rheumatoid arthritischeck with your doctor before taking peppermint oil).

TEA TIME

Instead of taking capsules, you could try rounding off meals with a refreshing cup of peppermint tea. Place 1 dessertspoon of dried leaves or a peppermint tea bag into a cup of boiling water, leave to infuse for 10 minutes and strain.

FRESH GINGER

Ginger has antispasmodic properties, which makes it a helpful remedy for stomach cramps. Ginger can be taken in capsules (2x 250mg after food) or as candied root ginger or in ginger tea. Make fresh ginger tea by stirring a teaspoon of grated ginger into a mug of boiling water, leave for 10 minutes and then strain. (Caution: Do not take large quantities of ginger if you are taking blood-thinning medication such as warfarin).

SEEDY REMEDY

Fennel and caraway seeds contain oils that soothe spasms in the gut and help to control flatulence. Chew and swallow a teaspoon of the seeds when you are feeling bloated.

IF IN PAIN...

Bicarbonate of soda is known to help relieve painful wind. Try drinking a teaspoon of bicarb stirred into a glass of water. Sometimes it produces gas in the stomach, so adding a few drops of lemon juice to the drink should dispel some of the gas before you drink it. (Caution: Do not take bicarb if you are on a low-sodium diet as it is high in sodium).

SUPPLEMENTS FOR TRAPPED WIND

If you can't stomach the home remedies, trapped wind may be soothed by probiotic supplements, in liquid or capsule form, make digestion easier. Look for one containing live bacteria in the form of Lactobacillus acidophilus or Bifidobacteria, these are the best at targetting trapped wind.

- See more at: How to Cure Trapped Wind | Trapped wind, Wind | Reader's Digest


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> OOH MY GOD it's gone!!!! thank goodness thank you for all your help






Colliebarmy said:


> fart.............


such a man  . . . . would that it were that simple. You lot have such an easy life.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *For the future keep either of these handy. They work in next to no time.*


I had some of the wind settlers ended up taking four they didn't touch it.



Jobeth said:


> Considering how painful it was, and that you recently had a C section, I'd have a chat with your health visitor/GP next time you see them.


Am going too 



Happy Paws said:


> Only just spotted this, hope you are feeling better this morning.


Thank you am feeling great this morning.


----------



## Lemonzaz (Mar 15, 2015)

buscopan helps  prunes if you're constipated.
peppermint tea! and hot water bottles


----------

